# 2004 Jinma 284



## Dr.D (10 mo ago)

I bought this Jinma tractor and have no info on it but it has a small hydraulic leak. I am trying to find out where the hydraulic fill is at. The tractor is green if that helps. Anyone? Also fluid type? Tried to upload a pic but WiFi is to slow and I live where data connection is terrible.
Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dr.D, welcome to the tractor forum.

Watch the attached video for Jinma 200 series tractors.


----------



## Dr.D (10 mo ago)

Thank you BigT,
My hydraulic drain I found, not in the same place as the video. I have a connection on the back under the seat which has a nipple that goes in when you push on it which is probably it. Apparently there is some kind of connection that I need to buy. I think I’m going to have to call someone to make sure. Ugh


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Call or email Circle C. They are Jinma dealers and have all the parts you might need.


----------



## Dr.D (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Call or email Circle C. They are Jinma dealers and have all the parts you might need.


Thank you SidecarFlip, will give them a call for sure.


----------

